# FreeBSD Newbie



## BlooDyBall (Mar 20, 2011)

hi, I want to start learning about FreeBSD, has created a virtual machine vmc and vhd virtual hard disk, start and appears to run a bar after a time step is as follows: Reboot and select proper boot device or insert media in selected boot device, I do not know what to do, help me if you please, I will know if tutorials for Newbies like me. Would appreciate response


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install.html


----------



## BlooDyBall (Mar 20, 2011)

I have to use these following files?


```
# Kern.flp
# Mfsroot.flp
# Rawrite.exe
```

If so where do I download them?


----------



## BlooDyBall (Mar 20, 2011)

I want to learn how to work on FreeBSD and I have huge doubts and wanted someone who was willing to help me, I know for you I am a normal member but wanted help to do things myself, I like doing things myself, I already have statutes but do not make the link's files that are needed for example

Initially you will need the following files:

```
# kern.flp
# mfsroot.flp
# rawrite.exe
```

They do not give, then I see so rawrite.exe for 32bit and not 64.

then told to do scenes that do not understand:



> Once in possession of these files insert a formatted floppy disk (do not trust pre-formatted disks, format them yourself) in a: drive, and the command:
> C: \ temp> rawrite boot.flp to:
> 
> And wait, in minutes your installation disk is ready, the time will vary depending on the speed of your computer
> .



Following are many statutes that do not know what and are correct or not, just want to learn how to work on FreeBSD please help-me


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2011)

The instructions you're following are very, very old.  The Handbook and other documentation is available in multiple languages here.  Please choose the one that is closest to your language and follow chapter 2.


----------



## agnel_kurian (Mar 23, 2011)

BlooDyBall said:
			
		

> hi, I want to start learning about FreeBSD, has created a virtual machine vmc and vhd virtual hard disk, start and appears to run a bar after a time step is as follows: Reboot and select proper boot device or insert media in selected boot device, I do not know what to do, help me if you please, I will know if tutorials for Newbies like me. Would appreciate response



You need to set a partition as bootable.


----------

